# My First Buck!



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice Buck man. He would not of walked past my stand. I love that extra tine commin out


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I am very happy with him for my first buck. I'm chomping at the bit to get back out there this year and see if I can do even better.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

nice


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratz! I also got my first deer, which was a buck this year! i only 15 so I could not afford the mount lol :embara:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Congratz! I also got my first deer, which was a buck this year! i only 15 so I could not afford the mount lol :embara:


Awesome, and congrats to you too! I wish I had started when I was 15. I would have almost 20 years of experience under my belt by now. Don't worry about not getting him mounted, you have plenty of time in front of you to get lots more. So go out and get one of those Illinois monsters this year.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I will!! thanks  get one of those.. Maryland? monsters!


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice deer guys! Congrats


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Taking photos of mounts is tricky, I am a photographer and do it on a daily basis, If you need any help, feel free to pm me


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

proskinnertts said:


> Taking photos of mounts is tricky, I am a photographer and do it on a daily basis, If you need any help, feel free to pm me


Well, what do you think of this pic? It's the only angle I could get that showed all of the points with his funky rack. I just put a black sheet behind him, then used one studio light and an on board flash. Then just burned the background in post processing to make it all uniform black.


----------

